# Parnis v Alpha v Corgeut GMT



## Henri Whiteman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,

I am slowly building my watch collection and have so far got an Alpha PN and a TC 5508 and next i would love a GMT!

I'm torn between the three pictured below.

Can you guys recommend which i should get?























Cheers

Merb


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I have all 3, including several sterile Parnis GMT in different colors, it comes in choice of 2 sizes, 40mm and 43mm, same movement.

The Parnis comes with a terrific oyster glidelock bracelet.









Just got The Corgeut GMT yesterday and the leather strap is a few MM short. And mine does not have the gold gilt in the OP photo, it is silver chrome.

My Alpha is a few years old and the build quality back then was not as good as the Parnis & Corgeut are now. Maybe Alpha improved since. Mine is the white Explorer GMT homage with fixed steel bezel.

Recommend getting the Parnis first.


----------



## Henri Whiteman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmm interesting! Pleas post pics of the Corgeut when you get it! 

I think its between the Corgeut and the Parnis. 

Will get one on the small side definitely around 40mm. 

Is it a ceramic bezel on the Parnis?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Henri Whiteman said:


> Hmm interesting! Pleas post pics of the Corgeut when you get it!
> 
> I think its between the Corgeut and the Parnis.
> 
> ...


Yes, ceramic bezel.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Is that Corgeut a direct imitation of an existing model (I presume Tudor), or is it a mash-up of various elements drawn from several models?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> Is that Corgeut a direct imitation of an existing model (I presume Tudor), or is it a mash-up of various elements drawn from several models?


Tudor GMT with a black bezel instead of the pepsi


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Henri Whiteman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am slowly building my watch collection and have so far got an Alpha PN and a TC 5508 and next i would love a GMT!
> 
> ...


All 3 are really nice watches. For me the corgeut and the par is have an edge over the alpha.

Which is the most distinct from other watches you already own? That's how I always try to decide. Watches that are too similar to watches I already own rarely get a look in.

Having said that, there are some styles I like so much I could happily have a few of the variations (such as Panerai Luninornfor example...not that I could stretch to any of them at the moment!).

Let us know what you decide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

The small date window on the Corguet would put me off.


----------



## Henri Whiteman (Jun 6, 2018)

Already have an Alpha Daytona and a tiger concept 5508 and a Rodina tangente homage, figured a GMT had to be next! 

I am thinking i will go for the Corgeut if it is on par with the Parnis as i like the look a bit more, might even fit a bubble crystal to it to make it a bit more vintage! I love the style of the old GMT masters.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

How is the bezel action on the Corgeut? I presume like the diver, but I hoped bi directional at least...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> Tudor GMT with a black bezel instead of the pepsi


I'd like any of these better if they were at least a little bit different from existing current models from other brands. And I don't mean differences dictated by available parts. I like the date window more on the Tudor, but the Corgeut has a better proportioned minute hand.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> How is the bezel action on the Corgeut? I presume like the diver, but I hoped bi directional at least...


Bezel is unidirectional. Action is a little mushy, but not as mushy as many Seiko divers. The click is more solid than Seiko, but less solid than the Parnis. There is a slight back play on the Corgeut.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I love my Parnis as I went through a similar decision process 2 years ago. Strong and accurate runner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoChristoph (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi!

A question about the movements:
Do the movements of these watches have a "jumping" gmt or hour hand? Or can the gmt hand be freely adjusted, just like the most quarz movements? Are there chinese movements with jumping hands?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It is freely adjusted, if it can be adjusted at all. From what I own and have seen with Bliger/Parnis/Corgeut they all t least use a DG3804, which is a really good movement to my experiences. It is fantastic value for money and not just that, it really is accurate and adjusts nice, winds nice, it hacks, the GMT hand can move independently. It is a very constant quality as well, which can not be said about a 2813, and there are GMT watches with modified 2813 out there that simply use a 2:1 direct non adjustable gearing on the hour hand drive. Not that this is always a 100% negative, in fact, it is a little easier to set without doing something wrong, and amongst these 2813 I've yet to see a lesser one. That's just my 2C


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying one myself. For about 70 euros, it's a lot of watch. The only flaw is the 3 bar WR. To open the case back i'd need to buy a new tool, too. I wonder if this movement is difficult to regulate as the ST16 (which should be a 2813 clone, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I will do a 6bar test soon, I'm pretty sure it will pass. They probably state just 3 bar to prevent damage claims. Also, it should be just as ' easy' to regulate as a 2813, given you have a timegrapher. It is so far the only good way to keep beat error under control, all apps I've tried so far failed miserably in that respect.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't have a timegrapher (yet) and yes, apps suck at least for me


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

If you're anywhere near serious with mechanical watches and dont wanna run to a watchmaker all the time it is a great tool to have.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I keep thinking that I could spend the timegrapher money for a brand new watch o|
I'll buy one eventually :-!


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

I wouldn't swim with any of these watches. I drowned my Parnis GMT.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I wouldn't swim with it without first testing the case without movement fitted. On all these cheaper watches this just isn't tested cause that costs money and you will have to guarantee something that could potentially lead to claims costing money, then the price goes up. I can however say that if there's any watch potentially well waterproofed with the cheapies it is the oyster case models. But I've seen some with the crystal gasket pushed away on some points, leading to a leak, and worse. Most however are really waterproof enough to swim with.

The GMT is for instance at least to five 6 bar cycles:


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> I'd like any of these better if they were at least a little bit different from existing current models from other brands. And I don't mean differences dictated by available parts. I like the date window more on the Tudor, but the Corgeut has a better proportioned minute hand.


Chascomm what do you think about the DG3804 movement?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Chascomm what do you think about the DG3804 movement?


I stand corrected, wasn't paying much attention whilst removing the movement for the waterproofing test, but this movement is not a DG3804. It is some form of a low beat ETA clone, with GMT addition. It already became somewhat apparent to me from the feel of the winding, and the manner of time setting. It does look well finished and solid quality.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I stand corrected, wasn't paying much attention whilst removing the movement for the waterproofing test, but this movement is not a DG3804. It is some form of a low beat ETA clone, with GMT addition. It already became somewhat apparent to me from the feel of the winding, and the manner of time setting. It does look well finished and solid quality.


Brightling007, when did you buy it? Maybe now there's another movement inside. I've just asked moonlight1325/sellingwatches (ebay and alix seller I usually buy from) and he said it's a mingzhu 3804 inside this watch.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's a screenshot from Ebay:


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, in that watch I trust it is a 3804, but in the Corgeut BB homage GMT it is a low beat ETA clone.


----------



## ExtraT (Sep 26, 2016)

Re:3804 movement in the parnis, how reliable do we think it is?

I actually already have a Parnis power reserve with the St2025 movement which I love, so I’m not adverse to buying another Parnis, but I’m just not sure about the movement! Any feedback on it is Appreciated!!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ExtraT said:


> Re:3804 movement in the parnis, how reliable do we think it is?
> 
> I actually already have a Parnis power reserve with the St2025 movement which I love, so I'm not adverse to buying another Parnis, but I'm just not sure about the movement! Any feedback on it is Appreciated!!


ExtraT, in my experience ST25 is the best movement ever! The only flaw is the size. My Parnis IWC Portuguese homage behaves like a COSC cronograph. +3 second per week!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ExtraT said:


> Re:3804 movement in the parnis, how reliable do we think it is?
> 
> I actually already have a Parnis power reserve with the St2025 movement which I love, so I'm not adverse to buying another Parnis, but I'm just not sure about the movement! Any feedback on it is Appreciated!!


In my experience it is amongst the best movements in its class, really solid workhorse movement. Maybe not the most accurate, but you can definitely make it run within a few seconds a day max.

This is real Dixmont Guangzhou made 21J, unlike many knockoff of a knockoff DG2813 copies. If it is as the original, made by DG you've got something surprisingly decent in your hands, and real value for the money. The 3804 is what I've seen so far not yet copied by any other Chinese manufacturers. I'd take a watch with this movement any day. It's got the independently adjustable GMT hand, it's got the blued screws, it's got lightning fast date swap, it's got smooth winding, well defined steps when pulling the crown (better than an ETA2824!) and it's got a very robust keyless work (unlike the ETA!) The power reserve is at least 40 hours. Also, the winding mechanism is better suited to frequent and careless hand-winding than the ETA2824, which uses clutch wheels that have a tendency to block and then the rotor starts moving along with the winding. Penalty is it winds only one direction on the rotor, and it can spin the freewheeling direction with a bit of noise, but nothing compared to a 9015.

From all movements I've worked with, modified, serviced, built and/or repaired watches with this one is actually one of my favorites.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

ExtraT said:


> Re:3804 movement in the parnis, how reliable do we think it is?


What do we think of the movement? Good enough for a forum project ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f502/


----------



## Tee44 (Aug 18, 2018)

I would have gone for the corgeut but i think the Corgeut looks like an imitation of a Tudor for me it has to be the Parnis.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

A drop of UV glue to resolve the small date window 'issue'...


----------



## Henri Whiteman (Jun 6, 2018)

So time for an update on this chaps. 

I currently have a Tiger concept 5508 which is vaguely similar to the corgeut (coined edge etc.) so i think i will go with the Parnis! 

Also they are readily available in the UK


----------



## Henri Whiteman (Jun 6, 2018)

So time for an update on this chaps. 

I currently have a Tiger concept 5508 which is vaguely similar to the corgeut (coined edge etc.) so i think i will go with the Parnis! 

Also they are readily available in the UK. 

I will let you know when it arrives!


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

Haven't got a Parnis, what are the general opinions on this Alpha 07 please?

https://parnis.org/collections/professional/products/alpha07


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Boy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Haven't got a Parnis, what are the general opinions on this Alpha 07 please?
> 
> https://parnis.org/collections/professional/products/alpha07


There is a version with the upgraded high-beat Miyota 9015 movement at $196 USD with free shipping, on the Parnis.cc website.



The down market version with low- beat Miyota 8215 can be had for $99 USD.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> There is a version with the upgraded high-beat Miyota 9015 movement at $196 USD with free shipping, on the Parnis.cc website.
> 
> 
> 
> The down market version with low- beat Miyota 8215 can be had for $99 USD.


Thanks, does look very nice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Boy said:


> Thanks, does look very nice.


It is a great buy lately, I paid $220 about 18 months ago. Any 9015 equipped watch under $200 is a steal, IMHO. Fantastic movement. See it in good watches up to $650.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> It is a great buy lately, I paid $220 about 18 months ago. Any 9015 equipped watch under $200 is a steal, IMHO. Fantastic movement. See it in good watches up to $650.


I have seen one for sale but not sure on the movement as it doesn't say.

The actual watch itself is as good as it looks? Really like the deep red bezel.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Boy said:


> I have seen one for sale but not sure on the movement as it doesn't say.


Risky to buy when it doesn't state the number. The 9015 is 24 jewel and the 8215 is 21 jewel, but it is taking a chance buying with only that information.

Usually, if they don't state "9015", it has an 8215.

Parnis has been playing this movement sleight of hand for years, I got burned early on with an older model when I was not paying attention, got an 8215 in a model that also was sold with 9015 at a higher price. Being a cheapskate sometimes is a bad idea.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks again, I suspect the seller doesn't know but will ask anyway.

EDIT - the photo clearly says 21 jewels, so will bypass this one. thanks for your help.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Boy said:


> I have seen one for sale but not sure on the movement as it doesn't say.
> 
> The actual watch itself is as good as it looks? Really like the deep red bezel.


If it says 21 jewels on the dial it is a Miyota 8215, if it says 24 jewels it is a 9015. Mind you, the cases are different too!! A 9015 is a completely different movement in terms of sizes and dial feet. The 24 jewels Parnis has a very flat caseback, and this makes it wear more nicely on the wrist as well.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> If it says 21 jewels on the dial it is a Miyota 8215, if it says 24 jewels it is a 9015. Mind you, the cases are different too!! A 9015 is a completely different movement in terms of sizes and dial feet. The 24 jewels Parnis has a very flat caseback, and this makes it wear more nicely on the wrist as well.


Thanks, it definitely says 21 jewels.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I tried to register because I wanted to buy this watch, but it looks like parnis.cc doesn't want italian customers...


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an eBay seller for the Parnis GMT?


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Parnis or Corgeut. That Alpha logo is way too prominent. I wish they'd make that a bit more subtle because they make some pretty decent looking homages.


----------

